# Packeted food?



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

ok so i feed my mice on XtraVital mouse food at the moment and i was wondering if that was a good food for mice? Their food is just running out and i see this as a good oppertunity to find a food that is better for them if the one i have is no good.

I have thought about mixing my own food but right now being a newcomer to mouse food and mice i decided it was best to stick with packet food for now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I doubt whether anyone on here uses it.As mouse numbers multiply it gets to be impractical to use the packet stuff.I use 40 kilos of food a week.Might be better to list the ingredients or post a picture of the mixture.Mice thrive on some very basic feed stuffs so I'm sure it's fine.


----------

